# cant run more then one engine?



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

I got 2 main lines on a DCC set up. connected by one turn out, they do not join anywhere else. But I can run the engines on the loops by them selves. But when I try to run an engine on each loop they just up and stop. one engine is DCC and the other is DC. Any idea whats going on here?


thanks.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty much looks like a power station overload.What's your command station's capacity?Same for the power supply limits.Then you may also have loco(s) that draw too much current.


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

They will run fine for a few feet, then shut down. I have a bachmann dcc controller. One engine is an atlas gp38 trainman (dc) and the other is a sd40-2 (dcc).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The standard Bachmann starter set DCC controller that I have powers 
3 sets of twin loco consists (6 locos) at the same time . The problem
is not insufficient power. 

All of my locos are DCC though. I have no idea what running the
DC loco on the DCC track would do. Do the Controller's 'short circuit'
indicator LEDs flash when the locos stop?

Have you tried to read the track voltage when both locos are 
on it at the same time? Set the multimeter to AC. You should see
something like 18 or 19 volts or so. Take the DC loco off the
track and read it again. Is there a substantial voltage change?

Answers to these questions would help solve the problem.

Don


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't imagine how a DC engine would run on a DCC track. Shouldn't the 2 tracks be isolated?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

On a Digitrax command station, if you set the loco address to "0" it will stretch the DCC pulses so that a DC loco will run as well.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to experiment with it next week. I'll bring my EZ command to work and hook it up to a scope and see what's going on. After thinking about it for a few minutes I can see how how it works but I'd like to see the scope shots anyway.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Although, the DC motor will buzz and hum due to the AC current. It is not a good idea to run DC locomotives very often


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Although, the DC motor will buzz and hum due to the AC current. It is not a good idea to run DC locomotives very often


From what I understand, It's not a good idea to leave a DC engine at idle or moving at an extremely slow rate. However, at 'normal' operating speeds it's ok. 

I did some playing around today and got them running just fine. I do need to isolate the tracks so I can switch them between the two.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

In case anyone else would like to see the output from channel 10 on my EZ command for running DC, here it is. Not very good but it clearly shows the stretching while I turn the throttle High to Low.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TfHKukiTHY


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I'd be looking to put a decoder in the atlas, then you have control of speed and direction of both locos.


----------

